# How do you not pay child support for 7 years?



## BeachGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

And get away with it? I just read a story about Jean Claude Van Damme and his ex said she hoped his new movie did well because he hasn't paid CS in 7 years?

Why isn't he in jail if this is true? Geez. I mean, I like the guy's movies but is it that backed up in the courts to get an ex to pay the CS they were ordered to pay?

Maybe I shouldn't be so concerned about when I have to pay it? I'll just be a deadbeat like him. (Of course I wouldn't but hey....just sayin'.)


----------



## ScaredandUnsure (Nov 17, 2011)

Who knows? Probably because he's a movie star. They don't have to follow laws like the rest of us.

Either that or he just hasn't done anything stupid like run a red light or get nabbed by the cops. Just because one has a bench warrant, doesn't mean they actually come after you. They just wait for you to mess up. Or the cops really dig his movies and don't want to be the one to put him in jail.


----------



## Miss.Mystified (Aug 7, 2012)

I've gotten one payment from NCP in almost 10 years. He just kept moving around and finally moved to another state. I did some digging, found out his address and guess what... I have to pay that state's sheriff dept. $50 every time they go to his door to serve him. Mind you, he can peep through the window and choose not to answer the door, therefore not get served, but I still have to pay the $50 fee every time. So I got smarter, found out where he works and I'm in the process of having the CS withheld from his paycheck. Granted, I asked NCP when my son was born to sign over parental rights. I don't want his money, but since he refused, I'll push for the CS my son deserves!


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

My dad has 13 kids and pays child support on none. 

I don't know about his job status, but once I got a check for $160 when I was like 13? because he had finally gotten a job and they were taking it from his paycheck. 

he literally escaped it my entire life by not working and living off every girl he ended up impregnating. The laws in NY have changed, and if going through the child support unit you can't just escape paying, but thats the only idea I have on it


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

My dad didn't pay from my ages 7 to 18...didn't even see him from 7 to 22. My mom was on the phone with the DA all the time. My dad moved to Hawaii and changed jobs a lot...they couldn't track him at that time.

He has to pay my mom and my sisters' mom back pay.


----------

